# Breathable waders



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking to get a pair of waders for this season. I already have some really warm neoprene waders and I need something for earlier in the season so I don't sweat my ass off. Looking for suggestions on brand and style. 

Thanks!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i like orvis.great warrenty and they hold up good.


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Lacrosse Swamp Fox are my favorites!


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Cabela's. Great waders and they have the cabelas warranty on them. You can't go wrong. I just got a pair a month back and they're awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Lots of previous discussions on the topic, just search for Breathable and you will get lots of info. Here is one of the latest ones:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387591&highlight=Breathable+waders

Cabelas Dry Plus for me, love them from the first day of season to ice out, I have not used my other 3 pair in 3 years. Get fleece wader pants and you won't even know you have them on. When it gets cold, just add long johns under the fleece and you are always warm.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the Cabelas Warrior waders that are half breathable and half neoprene. The best of both.... the upper section is Cabelas Dry Plus material and the legs and seat are 1.5mm neoprene with the durable cordura outer layer. they have 1000g thinsulate in the boots too. 

I wore them from early season right up till we were were frozen out. For the later season hunts, I was wearing my cabelas ECWCS under some fleece pants.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Caddis waders. Made in the USA I think and they have great customer service. On the pricey side but worth it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Breathable From cabelas. Wear them from early to Ice up. Will never Buy anything else. Have worn rubber/ canvas/ neos. 6 years on the breathables. just wear poly socks/under ware/ fleece pants. NO cotton. Been water fowl hunting for over 45 years. those waders have been my best purchase EVER


----------



## Kuj92 (Mar 1, 2007)

X4 on the cabelas breathables. With the right layers you won't need to switch to the neos until you are breaking ice with your knees. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Cabelas has them in Max4 on sale right now. Just ordered a pair.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Kuj92 said:


> X4 on the cabelas breathables. With the right layers you won't need to switch to the neos until you are breaking ice with your knees.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Exactly what previous replies have been on the Cabelas. Fleece wader pants, poly pro long johns and sock liners. Great comfort and range of motion.


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm torn between the orvis and cabelas waders. Something about the wader shoes is really pulling me in that direction. I like the idea of more support and pulling my foot out if the muck. Anyone else have the orvis waders?


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

mi duckdown said:


> Breathable From cabelas. Wear them from early to Ice up. Will never Buy anything else. Have worn rubber/ canvas/ neos. 6 years on the breathables. just wear poly socks/under ware/ fleece pants. NO cotton. Been water fowl hunting for over 45 years. those waders have been my best purchase EVER


Do not get the cabelas breathables if you are tall. They do not fit well..short inseam.....I returned them immediately. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

not an issue. short and fat!






jonesy16 said:


> Do not get the cabelas breathables if you are tall. They do not fit well..short inseam.....I returned them immediately.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

jonesy16 said:


> Do not get the cabelas breathables if you are tall. They do not fit well..short inseam.....I returned them immediately.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How tall are you talking exactly? 6'1 and looking to get a pair since they are on sale. Don't want to waste time and money if they won't fit.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> How tall are you talking exactly? 6'1 and looking to get a pair since they are on sale. Don't want to waste time and money if they won't fit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm 6'7" and there was no way of them working. Read some of the reviews on Cabelas, even guys in the 6 foot range have had issues. My two short buddies that purchased them love them, they are a quality wader, just not a great fit (for me at least). I purchased them two years ago so maybe they changed the inseam some. The Caddis I purchased waders were a bit to short (about an inch) as well but the company had me send them back and they modified the straps, now they are perfect. Great customer service!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Great...I'm 6'4" and was gonna get cabellas. Don't they make them in a tall?


Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Big Skip said:


> Great...I'm 6'4" and was gonna get cabellas. Don't they make them in a tall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I don't see the breathable dry plus cabelas in tall, even though they say the inseam for boot size 15 is 34-36, I found it very hard to believe when I tried them on. I guess order them and try them on if you are skeptical, they seem like nice waders, I just wish there were more options for the thin air breathing people


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I have to loosen the straps all the way out on my Cabelas breathables, and face the reality that they won't be up on my chest as high as my neoprene waders. I'm 6'3-ish and about 270#, but I wore them when I was as heavy as 340# a couple years back. 

Honestly, anybody that says they need waders to be higher than their waist needs to get a boat. LOL

I wear breathables for 90% of the hunting and fishing that I do during the year. I wear polypropylene pants under them in varying weights, and either thin Cabelas liner socks or wool Cabelas socks. NEVER COTTON. I have the original pair that I bought some 8 or 9 years ago that now leak in the crotch, but I didn't throw them away because they are PERFECT to wear while field hunting on sloppy days. 

I save the neoprene for days that are extreme (i.e. below freezing/ice) or when it is cold and I will have long sits (i.e. shoreline diver hunting in December) in the water. 

Get a pair...you won't be disappointed. In fact, you'll probably never want to wear your neoprenes again.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Cabelas breathable regular and stout are all on sale, including their new zipper version.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I vote for the Cabela's Boot Foot breathable waders. I love these things! I use them from early season duck season right through winter steelhead. When it's really cold I wear Cabela's ECWCS polar weight as a base layer and then Cabela's fleece wader pants over them. Socks, I wear a super thin wicking sock under SmartWool's heavy mountaineering socks. 24 degree weather all day in the drift boat and in and out of the river and I'm still warm. You really can't find a better wader for the price in my opinion.

Joe


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

I ended up going with the cabelas instinct waders. Got them in and the boots are to small now the bigger size boot is on back order. Go figure. So if anyone is looking for a new pair size 10 stout shoot me a PM


----------



## bigdolan (Aug 18, 2014)

i am interested. which model instinct are they?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I've owned a pair of Simms for the past 13 years, and have beat them to *****, and they're still holding up perfectly. They're pretty expensive, but they'll last you forever, and, if they don't Simms is the kind of company that will send you a new pair if something goes wrong. Not sure if they make them in camo though--my pair is not camo. If they don't, they certainly should!


----------

